# Dont need water to have fun........



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

How cute! I never thought of leaving the empty pool out for them to play in. I suspect Bailey would try to get it in through the doggie door - like everything else that's not nailed down. 

Nice to see Hootie getting in the action for a second!


----------



## kjp502 (Oct 27, 2006)

What fun! Looks like I should pull Jorji's pool back out of winter storage!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That was hillarious.....Aleesha and I were laughing hard when Morgan flew through the scene those first few times....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> That was hillarious.....Aleesha and I were laughing hard when Morgan flew through the scene those first few times....


We all laughed when Maggie had enough and nailed him in the end......


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

That was a very cute video...Thanxs for sharing


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> We all laughed when Maggie had enough and nailed him in the end......


Aleesha was asking how you weren't laughing while recording.....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought that was soooo funny. I put our pool away for the winter. Maybe I shouldn't have! Don't think Bailey would have that much fun by himself though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Aleesha was asking how you weren't laughing while recording.....


 If you noticed at one point in the video , the focus shifted...I was laughing but not out loud....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> I thought that was soooo funny. I put our pool away for the winter. Maybe I shouldn't have! Don't think Bailey would have that much fun by himself though.


My wife wanted to put ours away, but I just turned it upside down. Samson walks on it, so it's all dented in and filled with water and ice. Both dogs would rather drink from it than from their water bowl....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> My wife wanted to put ours away, but I just turned it upside down. Samson walks on it, so it's all dented in and filled with water and ice. Both dogs would rather drink from it than from their water bowl....


Hootie thinks ares is a large drinking bowl......


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

What fun! Do they go like that all the time?? Wow! Morgan was a scream.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> What fun! Do they go like that all the time?? Wow! Morgan was a scream.


Maggie and Abbie are like that all the time.... In less they are napping......Hootie has to be in the right mood..... His has his moments....Morgan has never done that before........ after he did it , the others stayed outside and played more and he came in and went about chewing on his toy......


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Bumping this for Marilyn............


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Bumping this for Marilyn............


 
It certainly is the funniest video I had ever seen. Hopefully Morgan will soon be running everyone in circles

Get well litle chap, everyone is here for you.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Mary, that is just too funny. These kids sure know how to have fun. Water not a requirement. What a great looking bunch of furkids...so happy!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That's still one of my fav video's of all time! Thanks for bumping it!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Fantastic video, thanks for sharing...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Funny, Hoots just comes around to get a bite on his face


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh hahaha... that is a terrific video!! Your kids are having the best time!!!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I was trying to figure out who the little one was, that kept crashing thru the group, and then I realized it was an older video. Morgan was a riot in that video. He was sure put in his place!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Be careful you might get arrested for running a dog fighting ring : : : 

Love the video and yet again your gang knows how to have a great time.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Was that really last night? (just kidding)

I love those doggies.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

bumping..................


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That little one is 100% rascal!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought, who dug up this one!!??? I loved this video!! little morgan man


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Here I was trying to figure out which puppy was Cashmere and which one was Rosie. Then I saw the date and smacked myself upside the head. You got me!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You got me too. I thought it was a new video. Until I saw the response from Rick and that made me go back and look at the date again. So which dog is which?


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Here is a new video of the dogs from lastnight


I can't see it. Help!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

never mind. it showed up on my reply.

Your dogs are so cute! It's always the 3 of them though with the 4th looking in on them now and then.


----------

